# Getting Roamio OTA vs MINI



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

For anyone that has purchased a Roamio OTA, and/or MINI, I have the following questions:

Besides the size difference, why wouldn't someone just buy a Roamio OTA to share shows over the network with other TiVo Premieres or Roamio's? I assume Roamio OTA will be able to see any other TiVo, and this seems to be a good way to get some Roamio capability, along with Amazon Prime and VuDu support on that unit as well (same as Mini). I also assume the Roamio's can see my Premieres for shuffling shows, versus the Mini which can't work with two tuner Premieres.

Given that Roamio OTA's can be purchased for $50, plus $14.95 (not sure if multi-unit discount applies for $12.95) for 12 months - the cost is $50 + $180 = $230...this seems to be much better than a TiVo Mini for $149 and adding on service.

Keep this in mind, I have two TiVo Premiere's (each have 2 tuners) and a TiVo Stream already. TiVo Mini for me doesn't make sense (regardless) to extend a box into a third room, but the Roamio OTA seems to be a good option...and would seem to be better for anyone with Roamio's too, right?

On the Roamio OTA, I only assume that after 12 months that a multi-unit discount would apply or at somepoint they would add $99 or $199 lifetime subscription option for those who completed their initial service committment.

What am I missing? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

d_anders said:


> Given that Roamio OTA's can be purchased for $50, plus $14.95 (not sure if multi-unit discount applies for $12.95) for 12 months - the cost is $50 + $180 = $230...this seems to be much better than a TiVo Mini for $149 and adding on service.


The Minis no longer have a service fee. You can find Minis on sale for as little as $120. There is also no multi-service discount for the OTA and no lifetime option, so you will be paying $14.95/month forever.



d_anders said:


> On the Roamio OTA, I only assume that after 12 months that a multi-unit discount would apply or at somepoint they would add $99 or $199 lifetime subscription option for those who completed their initial service committment.


There is no indication that a multi-service discount or a lifetime option (at any price) will ever be available for the OTA units.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Can a Roamio OTA do MRV/MRS to anything other than a Mini?
Big assumption re: Discounts and Lifetime. I think they want you on the hook for $15/mo in perpetuity.

As noted, the Mini does not have a service fee any longer.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Minis no longer have a service fee. You can find Minis on sale for as little as $120. There is also no multi-service discount for the OTA and no lifetime option, so you will be paying $14.95/month forever.


Thank you, that's a big difference (I heard about that, and I thought it only applied to new purchase scenarios with purchasing a Roamio unit with them...good to know...It's been a while since I was back in this forum).

But in my case, I can't even really use a TiVo Mini with my Two (two tuner) Premiere's, right? They need to be 4 tuner units.

Plus, I don't believe it will be $14.95 for ever...as soon as you call to cancel service the offers come in. After 14 years of using multiple TiVo Products, I've seen them do many things on keeping service going for folks, including myself...even things that I've been asked not to share on forums.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

d_anders said:


> But in my case, I can't even really use a TiVo Mini with my Two (two tuner) Premiere's, right? They need to be 4 tuner units.


Correct, since you only have 2-tuner Premiere's, you can't use a Mini. It requires at least one 4+ tuner box to be a host.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

d_anders said:


> Plus, I don't believe it will be $14.95 for ever...as soon as you call to cancel service the offers come in. After 14 years of using multiple TiVo Products, I've seen them do many things on keeping service going for folks, including myself...even things that I've been asked not to share on forums.


I understand that is how it has happened on other units, but there are no guarantees that lifetime will ever be offered on the OTA models.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

While the Mini needs a Roamio model or a 4 or 6 tuner Premiere to be the HOST DVR, *the Mini's can stream from your 2 tuner Premiers*, as well as the TiVo's listed above. So, if you were to add a TiVo that can HOST the Mini, you would gain streaming access from ALL the TiVo's you have today to the Mini. That makes it far more compelling. Also, as others have stated, there is currently NO SERVICE charge for Mini's, but that is deal is supposed to be until sometime in January, so I think one is best to activate a Mini before than. This represents a great savings.

There are some limitations that come with the Mini, but it is a far more economical solution to watching TV in a secondary or tertiary room compared to the HUGE costs of a new TiVo box of ANY model because it the boxes come with either a monthly fee, never ending in the case of the OTA, or the large bite of a Lifetime subscription.

I would NOT use the Mini in a room where someone needs the experience like the TiVo box (say one in your older kid's room who can have his separate TiVo experience), but it is an excellent solution for a person's non-primary TV watching room.

You may consider selling one of your Premieres to finance a new Roamio, and I would recommend at least the basic Roamio because the OTA's pricing scheme is just really bad. Yeah, maybe after 3 or 4 years, TiVo *MAY* offer a Lifetime option for OTA, but not anytime real soon.

Here are a few key Mini limitations that might influence your decision:

1. Host DVR MUST be a any Roamio model or a 4 or 6 tuner Premiere. However, Mini's can _stream from_ 2 tuner Premieres.

2. At least ONE tuner is ALWAYS reserved to use at the Host DVR and can NEVER be accessed by the Mini. For example, if you have only THREE of your Roamio (basic) tuners in use for recording, the Mini can NEVER access that ONE last unused tuner because at least ONE tuner is always reserved for the Host DVR. I hope TiVo changes that.

3. Currently only WIRED connections supported. No wireless connections for the Mini.

4. Depending upon your network and how it is set-up, you may not be able to use some of the on-line streaming services or via the internet like you can with the DVR. TiVo has a chart indicating what connections can access on-line content and which may not. Please go to the TiVo website Mini Q&A for details. Since I use my LAN that is all completely wired with Ethernet cable, I can get ALL on-line services on my Mini.

5. Mini's can only _*stream*_ *from* all models of Roamios and Premieres. However, one workaround is to transfer the recording from the older TiVo (say one of the S3 models) to one of the Mini "compliant" DVR's, and then you can stream from the "compliant" DVR to the Mini.

That's about all I can think of right now. However, I consider the Mini limitations minor and a good solution for many situations.

Good luck.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Series3Sub said:


> 1. Host DVR MUST be a any Roamio model or a 4 or 6 tuner Premiere.


There's no such thing as a 6-tuner Premiere.



Series3Sub said:


> 2. At least ONE tuner is ALWAYS reserved to use at the Host DVR and can NEVER be accessed by the Mini. For example, if you have only THREE of your Roamio (basic) tuners in use for recording, the Mini can NEVER access that ONE last unused tuner because at least ONE tuner is always reserved for the Host DVR. I hope TiVo changes that.


That's not accurate. As long as the Roamio's live TV tuner is one of the 3 tuners that is recording, it will release the 4th unused tuner to the Mini.



Series3Sub said:


> 3. Currently only WIRED connections supported. No wireless connections for the Mini.


There is no built-in wireless, but lots of people have been able to successfully use a wireless ethernet bridge with the Mini.



Series3Sub said:


> 4. Depending upon your network and how it is set-up, you may not be able to use some of the on-line streaming services or via the internet like you can with the DVR. TiVo has a chart indicating what connections can access on-line content and which may not. Please go to the TiVo website Mini Q&A for details. Since I use my LAN that is all completely wired with Ethernet cable, I can get ALL on-line services on my Mini.


Say what now?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

d_anders

I think you have a solid approach, but maybe not necessarily for the reason you were considering. Since you currently have a 2 tuner Premiere your "future state" is a little limited and a Roamio unit would be a good add for you.

- If you have Cable, purchase the Base Roamio (or better)
- If you are OTA only, then you can purchase either the Base or OTA units.

Under this scenario, you can MRS between your TiVo's and add Mini's later as your budget allows.

I would actually slightly disagree with Series3Sub on one point that he made. I think the Mini is a very full featured TiVo extender and I would not have any issue placing it in a main viewing area. We currently have ours in the Master Bedroom and I am seriously thinking about replacing the Premiere in the Media Room with a second unit. (Simply to save $5 a month on a cable card fee) The preview window is the only substantive missing functionality.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> There's no such thing as a 6-tuner Premiere.
> 
> That's not accurate. As long as the Roamio's live TV tuner is one of the 3 tuners that is recording, it will release the 4th unused tuner to the Mini.
> 
> ...


You are correct, no 6 tuner Premiere. I was thinking of the Roamios Plus and Pro.

However, my experience has been the Mini will NOT access the last unused tuner even if it is NOT recording. Further, this has been confirmed by many others on this forum.

Lastly, I stated the wirless connections to the Mini are not "SUPPORTED." And that is accurate, but I think you knew that.
Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Series3Sub said:


> However, my experience has been the Mini will NOT access the last unused tuner even if it is NOT recording.


It will if the live TV channel being watched on the host DVR is one of the channels that is being recorded.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry, confused side question-
what does No lifetime option on OTA mean?
I thought Lifetime was offered on any Tivo? 
Is this related to Mini? it has no plan anymore or service fees?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

gigaguy said:


> Sorry, confused side question-
> what does No lifetime option on OTA mean?
> I thought Lifetime was offered on any Tivo?
> Is this related to Mini? it has no plan anymore or service fees?


It has nothing to do with the change of the Mini pricing model.

If you get the Roamio OTA, you have to pay the monthly service fee of $14.99/month. There is simply no lifetime service option offered for the OTA model like there is for the base Roamio and the Roamio Plus/Pro models.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, I went to the Tivo site to see this and couldn't see it. I never heard of the OTA 'model'. All I see is the 3 Roamios and all have the Lifetime option. How do you find this OTA model on the site?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

gigaguy said:


> Thanks, I went to the Tivo site to see this and couldn't see it. I never heard of the OTA 'model'. All I see is the 3 Roamios and all have the Lifetime option. How do you find this OTA model on the site?


http://www.tivo.com/discover/antenna


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, weird it is not on the Products tab on Tivo page, sorry to derail the thread. I use OTA and cable on my Premieres.


----------



## mjanssentx (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it as simple as the base Roamio with all the same requirements and instructions?

(referring to the Roamio OTA that you get from Best Buy for $49 versus the base Roamio)

Thanks


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mjanssentx said:


> Is it as simple as the base Roamio with all the same requirements and instructions?
> 
> (referring to the Roamio OTA that you get from Best Buy for $49 versus the base Roamio)
> 
> Thanks


It is just a Roamio with all the same software and most of the same hardware. It will upgrade exactly the same way the rest of the Roamio line does.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

RoamioJeff said:


> I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a Mini, to add it to my 4-tuner Roamio, and I saw your post.
> 
> I was looking at the product details here and saw mention of service fee for the mini ... am I misunderstanding something?
> 
> ...


A couple of months ago TiVo adjusted the lifetime service fee down to $0.00 and have said that it will remain with this pricing model until at least January 6th. We are expecting a slightly upgraded Mini at that time.

The next question you are going to ask is: Should I buy now or wait for the upgraded version? We have no idea what the upgrade will bring, but the Mini is really very feature full and it isn't likely to be significant.

Most likely hardware to handle the RF remote.

What will happen to the price after upgrade? We don't know.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

RoamioJeff said:


> I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a Mini, to add it to my 4-tuner Roamio, and I saw your post.
> 
> I was looking at the product details here and saw mention of service fee for the mini ... am I misunderstanding something?
> 
> ...


Until at least January 6 of next year, you should ignore anything on the TiVo website that says the Mini has a service fee. This has been discussed and confirmed many times in many different threads on this forum for the past couple months. Lifetime service can be activated on any Mini for free until at least January 6, 2015. I activated lifetime service for $0 on a Mini I bought just last month.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Two totally different products for different uses. The unifed whole-home DVR experience with the Minis is great. The only limitation with the Minis is that you can't switch between tuners like you can on the host box.


----------

